# Cute Photo.....hope this works!



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

The following picture was part of an email I received from a friend today...thought it was very cute and perfect to share in our Other Birds forum.

Hopefully, I will succeed in attaching it...LOL....Here goes:


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

OMG......Can't believe it! I did it! LOL

Maggie - There's still hope for us computer illiterate folk!

LOL

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What delightful pictures, thank you for making me smile! So cute!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lin, that is a great photo. Wouldn't you love to see them in person. The little baby ducks must have bonded with the dog. You have some great friends to send you these terrific emails.

As to the computer thingee. I take one step forward and then two back sometimes. I was trying to figure something out yesterday and all of a sudden a "Dr Watson" debugger or something like that popped up - never saw it before - couldn't get out of it until I cut the computer off. Oh well.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, that's just ducky  Totally adorable!

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lin, they are such sweet little birdies!

Guess the dog is 'mother' in their eyes, but I wonder what the dog thinks 

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Adorable photos! Thanks for sharing! At first I wasn't sure what breed of dog that is, then realized it must be a bird dog. (Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lin, 

I just got around to seeing the photos you posted....LOL, adorable, priceless and oh so cute

Where do you your friends get these things all the time? You have a certain knack for receiving and finding the most interesting things pertaining to birds

Thanks,


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...

15 of them no less!

Are these little Ducks or Chickens?

Sure is one cute image...and I guess 'momma' is enjoying it also...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Where do you your friends get these things all the time? You have a certain knack for receiving and finding the most interesting things pertaining to birds



Thanks Brad...I have a few friends who send jokes and such almost everyday...most of it is kinda silly, but now and then, I get some good ones. I get quite a few cute ones with pictures of animals, but usually its just dogs and cats...this one had a couple of cute duck pictures. I'm going to be posting the other one soon. I guess I'm always on the lookout for anything "birdy" hoping it will be something that I can share here at Pigeon-Talk.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Those _are_ wonderful photos. The pooch looks almost amused by it all in the second one . Thanks for sharing them w/us.

fp


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

You put a smile on my face this morning! Love pics like these!

Denise


----------

